
An Introduction to Real-Time Subsurface Scattering - mariuz
https://therealmjp.github.io/posts/sss-intro/
======
bhouston
Here is a WebGL Demo of subsurface scatter I created a couple years ago:

[https://clara.io/view/5c7d28c0-91d7-4432-a131-3e6fd657a042](https://clara.io/view/5c7d28c0-91d7-4432-a131-3e6fd657a042)

It is based on the DICE method described here:
[https://colinbarrebrisebois.com/2011/03/07/gdc-2011-approxim...](https://colinbarrebrisebois.com/2011/03/07/gdc-2011-approximating-
translucency-for-a-fast-cheap-and-convincing-subsurface-scattering-look/)

------
irq-1
Curious about the latest (?) tech. nvida's RTX, I found this:

> RTX causes a visible performance hit, which is offset by a technology known
> as DLSS, which stands for deep learning supersampling. In order to create
> this, Nvidia trains a neural network on pre-release game engine images at
> lower and higher resolutions. The AI provides the weights information for
> Tensor Cores in consumer GPUs through driver updates.

> When DLSS is turned on, the game is rendered at a lower resolution, with
> Tensor cores working to upscale to a higher resolution using Deep Learning.
> This results in a higher frame rate with a slightly worse image at high
> resolution. This can be used in conjunction with ray tracing to provide
> better framerates. NVIDIA claims that users can achieve performance similar
> to ray tracing off with a combination of DLSS and ray tracing on.

[https://analyticsindiamag.com/nvidias-real-time-ray-
tracing-...](https://analyticsindiamag.com/nvidias-real-time-ray-tracing-ai-
powered-rtx-explained/)

~~~
rasz
DLSS makes games look like blurry poop [https://www.game-
debate.com/news/26617/nvidia-explains-blurr...](https://www.game-
debate.com/news/26617/nvidia-explains-blurry-dlss-image-quality-in-bfv-and-
metro-exodus-more-improvements-inbound)

AMD in turn whipped out contrast adaptive sharpening shader that does the same
thing without bingo filing buzzwords.
[https://www.techspot.com/review/1903-dlss-vs-freestyle-vs-
ri...](https://www.techspot.com/review/1903-dlss-vs-freestyle-vs-ris/) This
move forced Nvidia to work on their own sharpening filters making fancy DSLL
obsolete with dump brute force filter. So much for AI.

------
tehsauce
Great write up!

